# Mexico Social Security



## NYSean (Jul 25, 2014)

How does Mexican Social Security work in comparison to US Social Security?

In US, if you worked for at least 10 years (40 credits), you are eligible for old age pension and disability pension.

1 credit = $ 1200 dollars and 4 credits per year.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Mexican is very small and worker has to be signed up for Seguro on each job


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Generally speaking, the Mexican social services are more related to healthcare whereas Social Security in the US is 'retirement' with Medicare being the medical side. 
Maybe someone with more knowledge can share just what, if any, pension assistance is available to rank and file Mexican Nationals.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

NYSean said:


> How does Mexican Social Security work in comparison to US Social Security?
> 
> In US, if you worked for at least 10 years (40 credits), you are eligible for old age pension and disability pension.
> 
> 1 credit = $ 1200 dollars and 4 credits per year.


Social security in Mexico is done through Instituto Mexicano Seguro Social (IMSS). It provides both social security payments to retirees and medical care. People subscribe through their employment mostly, although it is possible to enroll as a private citizen. Jobs with big companies generally provide IMSS enrollment as a benefit. People working for small stores, or on the street or for themselves or in any other types of jobs do not get IMSS. I don't know what percentage of the population has IMSS coverage. For many people in Mexico, their retirement plan is their family.


----------

